# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Des mesures de scurit plus efficaces pour le fret arien

## Danboe

_Les solutions de tesa scribos assurent une protection contre les manipulations non autorises_
*Les nouvelles directives europennes relatives au fret arien entreront en vigueur ds le 25 mars 2013.  partir de cette date, les marchandises  peu scurises  doivent tre  scurises  par les intermdiaires mandataires ou transporteurs de lindustrie du fret arien. Autrement, les entreprises doivent garantir une protection contre les accs non autoriss et la manipulation du fret identifiable lors de sa production, son emballage, son stockage et sa distribution. 
tesa scribos offre une large gamme dtiquettes et de rubans adhsifs de scurit rvlant toute tentative de manipulation de lemballage.*

Les contrles de scurit du fret arien  non scuris  ncessitent beaucoup de temps. Lavion peut en effet dcoller sans la marchandise et des frais levs peuvent sappliquer pour certaines livraisons urgentes et  court terme. En outre, il se peut que le dballage, lemballage et le changement demballage du fret, effectus par les contrleurs, ne satisfassent pas les conditions de lexpditeur ou du client en termes de qualit. Afin dviter ce processus coteux, les entreprises doivent obtenir lagrment  chargeur connu  de la part de la Direction gnrale de l'Aviation civile (DGAC), rattache au Ministre de lEcologie, du Dveloppement Durable et de lEnergie. Elles doivent ensuite garantir, en toute responsabilit, la protection du fret identifiable contre tout accs non autoris et contre toute manipulation sur leur site de production ou dans lenceinte de leur entreprise.

Cette marchandise ne sera alors soumise  aucun contrle de scurit supplmentaire dans laroport et sera signale comme  scurise .

*Scurit des marchandises de toutes tailles*

Les tiquettes et rubans adhsifs de scurit de tesa scribos rpondent prcisment  de telles exigences. Toute tentative douverture dun emballage et de retrait dune tiquette rvle un effet trs visible tel que  Ouvert - Opened - Geffnet - Abierto  grce aux tiquettes tesa SecuritySeal. Le message peut tre personnalis  la demande du client. Les scells sont ainsi irrvocablement dtruits et une re-fermeture inaperue est tout simplement impossible. Ces fermetures de scurit sont disponibles sous formes de rouleaux et dtiquettes de toutes les tailles communes, pour s'adapter facilement et sans travail technique supplmentaire  nimporte quelle unit dexpdition ou demballage et ainsi offrir une protection contre le vol. 

Les rubans tesa pour la fermeture de cartons peuvent sceller en toute scurit des emballages de toutes tailles. En outre, lentreprise propose dans son portefeuille de produits un ruban de scurit spcialement adapt pour protger les palettes, ainsi que des tiquettes pour sceller des emballages en carton de petites et moyennes tailles. Les tiquettes tesa StrechSeal peuvent galement tre utilises pour sceller en toute scurit des conteneurs rutiliss aux formes et dimensions diverses. Ds le retrait de ltiquette, celle-ci est irrversiblement dtruite. Elle se dforme et lemballage ne peut ainsi plus tre referm. Les entreprises utilisent les plombs de scurit tesa pour scuriser leurs bacs mobiles rutiliss tels que les rolls et les boxes mtalliques.

*Scurit sur toute la chane de distribution*

Les produits de scurit peuvent tre combins  des systmes track & trace modernes. Ainsi, des codes barres individuels  chaque article peuvent tre imprims sur les tiquettes de scurit. Ces codes barres sutilisent galement pour des applications de track & trace. Ainsi, chaque produit peut tre trac avec prcision sur lensemble de la chane logistique. Le fret arien peut tre trac de manire efficace ds la fabrication, durant lensemble de son transport jusqu sa livraison chez le client, ainsi que sur toute la chane de distribution. Il est alors protg contre tout accs non autoris.

----------

